# Guys I need some help determining this....



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a chance to get a Browing Stalker Magnum 12 Gauge BPS - which stands for Browning Pump Shotgun.....Have any of you ever shot or heard anything about these shotguns?

Its in very good shape and has not been abused at all! I would imagine this would be a goose killin machine? its chamberd all the way down to 2.75-3.5 as well

Tell me what you think guys
NICK


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Hummmm! The question is do you really need a 3.5''?Those super mag shotguns are more prone to jamming than any out there...I know people who have them and swear by them,just make sure it is not made in 98-99 cause they have had problems with ejection of the 3.5 emptys


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

I HAD a 10 ga. in that model. I shot it one weekend and the butt of the gun fell completely off. I had the synthetic stock though. I have a 12 ga just the the 10 ga. i have had no problem with it. I wouldnt buy another one though, I went and bought a winchester x2 last year. SWEET!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

I had one, used and abused it for 2 years before trading it in. It was an alright gun, liked the bottom ejection a lot and it took a ton of abuse. Only problem I've heard of is the bottom ejectors can get bent, someone on here was posting about that a few months ago. Never had it happen to mine, but it's still a consideration.


----------

